# Heidi day 148 TWIN DOELINGS! yay!



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

My two FF does are starting to get some udder development. Yay! :thumb: Neither of them looks very wide at this point, but they're both carrying pretty deep, and they're also both quite long bodied, so I'm not all that surprised they don't look very big. I hope they each have twins, but as long as they both have uncomplicated deliveries, I'll be happy. I'm super nervous about them both being first fresheners and something going wrong. I got spoiled by Gabby's easy delivery. Anyway, here are some pictures:

Pholia Farm MC Heidi is bred to *B Blythmoor SD Lolliwood Star - she is due March 25. I know you can't really see it because of all her fluff, but there's a little udder in there lol. I want a :kidred: sooooo bad. 


















Hidden Gems PCS Darla is bred to Victory Caprines LI Clem Blue - she's due April 3


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Heidi day 127 and Darla day 116*

Lookin' good!!!  :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Heidi day 127 and Darla day 116*

Their little bellies and udders are getting bigger every day. I love watching their progress. :greengrin: And today I realized that Heidi is actually due a day sooner than I thought because I forgot to figure in that extra day for leap year when I worked out her due date. :leap: So excited for more babies!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Heidi day 127 and Darla day 116*

Very nice  Can't wait to see what they give you! Thinking PINK! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Heidi day 127 and Darla day 116*

Thanks Lost Prairie! I just noticed the kid in your avitar has almost identical markings to the kid in my avitar (Darla when she was a baby).


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Heidi day 127 and Darla day 116*

It's amazing how a one day mistake (earlier) can make us SO excited!!! (of course.. the goats know that so they hold out for 2-3 more...)
Nice udder!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Heidi Day 145 today!*

Well, today is day 145 for my little Heidi. She gave me a scare about a week ago when I thought she was showing some signs of labor. I was so afraid she was going to go too early. But I think it was just her mucus plug, and now she's showing no signs at all of going into labor anytime soon. Silly girl is probably going to make me wait at least another week. :roll: Her belly is not very big at all, so I'm guessing she's going to have a single (hopefully not a huge one). Please think :kidred: !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Heidi Day 145 today!*

:hug:

She is looking good....  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Heidi Day 145 today!*

Thinking PINK!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Heidi had twin doelings this afternoon.  One is a tri color or possibly a broken chamoisee with lots of white and brown eyes. The other is a dark buckskin with just a white spot on her forehead and frosted ears. She has blue eyes. 

I'll post pictures in birth announcements.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------

